# coke bottles



## craftiepattie (Oct 28, 2005)

Does anyone know how to make coke bottles flat? I saw them made into wind chimes. I have lots of bottles I need to do some then with.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Here ya go....
http://www.motherearthnews.com/DIY/1980-03-01/Make-Recycled-Glass-Wind-Chimes.aspx


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

craftiepattie,
Did you ever learn how to flatten a coke bottle?? how did it turn out?


----------

